# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El azud de Sossis 25-07-2013

## perdiguera

Ayer, día nacional gallego y triste por el recuento de muertos causados por la tragedia del tren de Santiago, hice un periplo por tierras del Pirineo leridano.
Tenía, desde hace tiempo, la espina clavada de una presa que se anunciaba en la carretera  N-260, llamada eje pirenaico, en su p.k. 303 pero que nunca había visto. Ayer fue el día elegido para buscarla.
Lo primero que he de decir es que realmente es un azud de derivación, ni la SEPREM la tiene en su catálogo, de un canal por la margen izquierda del Noguera Pallaresa.
La presa prácticamente no llega a los 3 o 4 metros de altura y vierte, permanentemente, por encima, de hecho los "raiers", porteadores de troncos enlazados por el río, la saltan cada año en el descenso que se hace desde Gerri de la Sal a La Pobla de Segur. 

A continuación unas cuantas imágenes de lo que puede dar de sí este azud.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias perdiguera.

Gracias a tu esfuerzo estamos conociendo todos los rincones del Pirineo.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente me falta bastante por conocer y más por subir aquí.
Pero si tengo fuerzas iré completando.

----------


## torreon

Veo que ya ha bajado bastante el nivel desde la ultima vez, pero nos daremos otro garbeo por ahi esta semana a ver que sale...
Saludos...

----------

